# Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen



## KxKx2 (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 hat schon jemand die Shimano Speedcast- Beastmaster Beach, mit 2 wechselbaren Quiversoitzen  gefischt.
  Ich möchte die Rute bei uns im Fluß mit Tide, auf Aal einsetzen. Bei Niedrigwasser muß eine Steinböschung, vo ca 3,5m-4m Höhe überwunden werden.
 Habe sonst dafür Feederruten benutzt, aber mit einem Pfündigen Aal am Haken- über die Steinpackung heben-schleudern:c
 Die Beachruten haben ein Wurfgewicht von 30-120 bzw. 60-120gr Wufgewicht, scheinen mir dafür geeignet zu sein. Bei den einfachen Brandungsruten ist mir das Wurfgewicht zu hoch und die Bißanzeige zu unsensibel.

 Oder gibt es noch andere Hersteller, die Brandungsruten mit Quiverspitzen herstellen?

 Grüße, Klaus#h


----------



## Herman Hummerich (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Moin Klaus!

Die Ruten kenn ich nicht, aber wenn du meinst das funktioniert dann warum nicht! An den Brandungsruten die ich fische sehe ich sogar ob da n Krebs dran mümmelt! Ok mit Wellengang natürlich nicht!
Wie heißt es so schön probieren geht über studieren! 
Ich kenn auch wirklich niemanden der so fischt wie du! 

Nix für ungut und BISS die TAGE HH


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Hatte vor einigen Jahre auch mal eine Brandungsrute, die ich auch mal im Fluss eingesetzt habe...die hatte - 250g meine ich. Da konnte man auf die Spitze so einen kleinen Bissanzeiger einsetzen...so ne Art Mini - Feederspitze. Die Bisserkennung war ganz ok damit. Marke war Paladin...

Hier kannste die sehen, eben gefunden:

http://www.lidl.de/de/classic-rutenserie-cl-steck-angelmethoden-ruten/p170179

Ich weiss, das sind nicht die besten Ruten...aber man kann damit angeln  Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht welche anderen Ruten solche Spitzen haben.


----------



## KxKx2 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Moin Herman,

ich möchte mit den Ruten, die Leda bei Leer befischen.

Habe diese Fischerei schon vor ein paar Jahren betrieben und damit sehr schöne Aale gefangen. Damals fischte ich eine Byron Brandungsrute, mit 2 austauschbaren Spitzen, bis 170gr Wurfgewicht. Die habe ich aber mittlerweile verkauft#q
Leider weiß ich nicht, ob die Shimanos mit 130gr. geeignet sind.
Händler vor Ort haben die Rute nicht, und blind bestellen, ist eigentlich auch nicht so mein Ding#d

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit diesen Ruten fischt und Auskunft geben kann#6

Grüße Klaus#h


----------



## Segeberger (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Ich würde einfach eine ganz billige Brandungsrute nehmen, die bis 150 oder 200g wurfgewicht hat, so wie sie auch in der  Brandung benutzt werden, dann kannst du sie zum Aalangeln und auch mal zum Brandungsangeln verwenden, da hast du mehr davon.
Die Bissanzeige bei meinen Brandungsrute ist sehr gut, bei Ruten bis 200 oder 250g Wurfgewicht erkenne ich noch jeden Biss von einem Minidorsch, vorausgesetzt ich benutze etwas weniger blei.


----------



## cafabu (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Moinsen,
bei uns an der Elbe sind, wegen den Schütttungen, Brandungsruten absolut üblich. Ich selbst verwende 2 alte Brandungsruten mit 250gr WG.
Bisse sind gut zu erkennen. Selbst kleine Butt's zeigen sich an der Rutenspitze. Und sie sind nicht so empfindlich gegenüber den kantigen Basaltsteinen, wie neue Kohlefaserruten.
Carsten


----------



## KxKx2 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Es ist eine Überlegung wert. Normalerweise braucht man auch nicht soviel Geld für eine Rute ausgeben #d

 Beim Aalangeln im Fluß muß die Rute ja nur robust und einiges abkönnen, es wird ja nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Gerät umgegangen|kopfkrat 

 Hauptsache die Bißanzeige ist vernünftig#6


----------



## Baum1309 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Hi,

ich fische in der Hamburger Elbe im Sommer immer auf Aal. Da benutze ich entweder diese Rute:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-aquantic-power-surf-ruten/detail.jsf?reset=0

oder halt eine Heavy Feeder... bisher hatte ich da nicht das Problem einen Aal über die Böschung zu heben und 3-4 Meter Unterschied haben ich auch. Wobei ich dann auch Feederruten mit 200g Wurfgewicht verwende, die haben sicher etwas mehr Rückrad.


----------



## degl (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand die Shimano Speedcast- Beastmaster Beach, mit 2 wechselbaren Quiversoitzen  gefischt.
> Ich möchte die Rute bei uns im Fluß mit Tide, auf Aal einsetzen. Bei Niedrigwasser muß eine Steinböschung, vo ca 3,5m-4m Höhe überwunden werden.
> ...



Hi,

schau dir mal die Balzer diabolo wave surf in 4,20 oder 3,90 an......
Mit Wechselspitze und die Weichere sollte dann deiner Idee entsprechen

gruß degl


----------



## rippi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Du kannst Aale bis gut 70cm auch mit her normalen Rute rausgehen, mach ich seit Jahren in Hvide Sande, mein Vater auch, das funktioniert! Die Aale darüber werden eher ausschlitzen, als das die Rute bricht


----------



## KxKx2 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Hallo Degl,

 mache ich!

 Die hat mein Händler, vielleicht auch im Laden stehen.

 Gruß, Klaus


----------



## KillBabyKill (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Hallo,
ich verwende am Rhein zum Barbenangeln immer Shimano Forcemaster Surf Tele Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 170g.
Wunderbare Spitze zum Erkennen auch der Feinen Bisse von anderen Fischen. Und sie puffert selbst die harten Fluchten im ufernahen Bereich super ab.
Und sie sind super zu transportieren, da halt Teleruten.

Gruß Bastian


----------



## KxKx2 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute zum Flußfischen*

Hallo Bastian,

 das wäre natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert.#h


----------

